# Hem Tags Help!



## 7D (Apr 1, 2011)

Is anyone familiar with what type of material these hem tags are?


















\

Is this damask, satin, ???. Please help!


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

I'll say the material is polyester satin, and needle loom finished.


----------

